# 2 people, 2 destinations, 1 credit card. How do you handle that?



## Jimmy D (Jul 4, 2015)

Actually, I have 4 people. The first group wants to pay for the whole trip. I drop off 2 people in the first destination. . . Now I have to enter the 2nd address while not changing the credit card information. How do I do that.
I did have a customer go to a daycare center, got back into the car, enter the second address, and continue the trip without starting a new trip. HOW CAN I ACCOMPLISH THIS?


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

Ask them to add the new address once you've reached the first. That's no problem.


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Or just do it yourself.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Jimmy D said:


> Actually, I have 4 people. The first group wants to pay for the whole trip. I drop off 2 people in the first destination. . . Now I have to enter the 2nd address while not changing the credit card information. How do I do that.
> I did have a customer go to a daycare center, got back into the car, enter the second address, and continue the trip without starting a new trip. HOW CAN I ACCOMPLISH THIS?


Your question makes no sense


----------



## Mr_Frenchie (Jul 13, 2015)

Basically you don’t want to end the ride after the first stop. You let it run. Then you put the 2nd and final destination replacing your first destination. 

It will be charged to the first pax’s CC.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Mr_Frenchie said:


> Basically you don't want to end the ride after the first stop. You let it run. Then you put the 2nd and final destination replacing your first destination.
> 
> It will be charged to the first pax's CC.


but don't enter a 3rd destination, as it will be charged to the 4th passenger..


----------



## Mr_Frenchie (Jul 13, 2015)

*4. Open door(s), Offer personal assistant, Close doors, *

Hell no ! Everything else is all kosher.


----------



## Mr_Frenchie (Jul 13, 2015)

Oh this is important. Make sure the first group that ordered the ride DOES NOT CANCEL the trip as you make it to the 2nd destination. Very important!

If this happens you need to immediately stop the ride. They have 2 choice. Request the ride or they must exit the car. Uber does not cover you with the passenger in the car when the ride is cancelled. got that Jimmy D? hahaha

and if the 2nd group does not have an Uber account and offer you cash. you say NO! they must exit the car. Do not accept cash!


----------

